# Hives with fever



## AGM (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi there. We have a 1 year old male Vizsla who started to show bumps that appeared like hives a couple of days ago. The hives have gotten worse and he has had a fever since yesterday. He does not seem to be itchy and does not scratch them. His appetite is really poor. We took him to the Vet who gave him a steroid shot and recommended benedryl. His fever recorded at the vet was 105.2. Hard to think this is allergies due to the fever. Has anyone had similar experiences? Any information would be helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Check out sebaceous adenitis* 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Is he shedding/ losing Fur? In spots if you pet him? Is he in distress or happy as a bump on a stump?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGM (Apr 17, 2020)

He is not shedding and does appear in distress. He also started having diarrhea. Not sure if this may be due to medication. We gave him benedryl too. His appetite was poor before the shot but he ended up eating a little bit after the steroid treatment. I will look into sebaceous adenitis. Our vet requested an update tomorrow. Keeping fingers crossed that his symptoms improved.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Have you changed his food out lately? My Dog kody was on BB dogfood then got really bad diarrhea and wouldn't eat. Went to Rice and boiled hamburger meat till his poop firmed up and changed Dog foods. Now he is on Ancient Grains high plains taste of the wild. Wish you the best of luck. Keep us updated! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGM (Apr 17, 2020)

No recent change in food. Last night he broke his fever. This morning his temperature seemed higher but not as bad as the day prior. His appetite is coming back. We also noticed some swelling and what appeared to be small open wounds on his rump today. We suspect that he was stung by wasps/yellow jackets as he often will try to catch/snap at them. There were a few on our balcony for the past few days while the sun has been out. That may explain the hives. He is much better today. The hives have gotten better and maybe benedryl is doing the trick. Thanks so much for your responses to our post.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After a bee sting, it's taken one of my dogs days for the lump to go away. This was even with a steroid shot at the vets, and follow up meds.
I just don't remember it ever causing a fever.


----------



## NEKramers5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here was our guy after we found out he was allergic to our Christmas tree when he was 6 months old - Benadryl worked for him. We dose him every once in a while when he decides to brush up against too many bushes/pines. But, ours did not have a fever.


----------

